# My first European Delivery - 335i Xdrive Superman combo - Long pending writeup!



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## WaxComb (Oct 11, 2011)

Don't eat the skin of the Weißwurst.


----------



## Crzy'boutBimmer (Nov 29, 2012)

Snareman said:


> What was the reason they said they pulled you over?


Tourist plates. They wanted to check my DL, Insurance and registration.
That's all.


----------



## Crzy'boutBimmer (Nov 29, 2012)

WaxComb said:


> Don't eat the skin of the Weißwurst.


 I forgot... at the moment.. I didn't eat it in the next serving after my mum pointed out..

I might be among the few - but I love the skin.. biting through it and getting to the meat..


----------



## Crzy'boutBimmer (Nov 29, 2012)

us_matrix said:


> Great trip and beautiful picture :thumbup:


Thanks!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Crzy'boutBimmer said:


> Tourist plates. They wanted to check my DL, Insurance and registration.
> That's all.


Did you just have your US DL?


----------



## Crzy'boutBimmer (Nov 29, 2012)

Continuing:

So, we reached the hotel, and checked out the room.. we were located in the middle with snow-peak mountains on 3 sides - awesome!

View from room: 


















we had dinner at their cafe/restaurant - typical European cooking.. not many options - everywhere we went, we found similar menu - and we went to all B&Bs or traditional hotels not the big chains. I give kudos to my mom to put up with it.. 

Then we went back to the room and crashed on the bed.. mom was tired.. but me - i was busy hooking up my cam with a 18-55 :thumbup: .

Quickly went down for another photo op:
































































Red leather - looks ASWUM in person!









Then I took a few pics of the surrounding beauty:





































The railway station was right behind the hotel.

Next day, had a hearty breakfast.. had a huge selection of cheese









excellent fruit juice:


















Oh - I'm getting hungry just recalling these.. 

After the breakfast, we checked out and headed to Neuschwanstein castle - the mecca of all Germany tourists!

The drive was pleasant - there was a stream parallel to the road .. 









my mom was having a great time.. it was raining slightly too.. 
we stopped by at a small waterfall


----------



## Crzy'boutBimmer (Nov 29, 2012)

It was getting cold - bummer  but our spirits didn't die down...

Castle looked so beautiful..










Where I parked to take the snap -










Finally, we did reach the castle:










Now, this castle is a lot of walking - I parked the car in a parking spot, left mom in the car and went to find a horse carriage.. there was a tourist information center, - very helpful folks there... i was very happy with their services..










after a lot of interpreting German English and reading signs, I finally figured out 3 places where we could get a ride.. 1 place was for bus only - the waiting line was so long, i didn't even want to consider it.









Other 2 places were for horse-carriage rides.. So I went, got my mom and went to the place which had a smaller waiting line. Finally, an empty carriage came and we secured 2 seats..










Turns out - it was going to Hohenschwangau Castle :tsk:

Well, now that we were already sitting, we were like - yeah, we'll go.. 
I wanted to take in all the beauty and get excellent shots with the cam, so I sat in the front.. and that was a mistake so bad.. you have no idea!!! As soon as we started moving, the damned horses started farting left, right and center!!! It was like a ****ing stinking Gatling gun! The stink was so bad, i wanted to puke all over their fart-hose asses!    The stupid driver was acting as if nothing happened 

I turned around looking at the rear seat (which was now full of people) - cursing myself on my dim-wit decision to sit in front! Know this guys - NEVER EVER sit in front on horse-carriages EVER!! NEVER NEVER NEVER!!!

After a while the f***ing gatling gun ran out of bullets i guess, cuz it stopped shooting..
so I went to why I was sitting in front.. some nice shots!










3 cuties!














































We didn't go inside the castle - mom wouldn't be able to walk that much.. and there was no sign of wheelchair assistance.. so, we went back on the same carriage.. Luckily, when we started moving, this time the gatling guns were quiet 

While coming back.. I saw an old man driving a Merc and I looked away. Next thing I know, I see this:









Turns out, the old man had no idea there was no more road in front of where he was - that was a turn only lane, which was merging back to the main road..










The rear set of wheels were off the ground:










I thought about getting down and helping him out, but as soon as we stopped, a group of Harley bikers came to his help and started to get the passenger out.. I think they had also called the police.. so we moved on..

The castle from the foot of the hill:









Next, we took another horse carriage to Neuschwantein.. the wait was long and people were getting wild to get a ride.. shouting, cussing and all... This time - I sat in the rear with my mom..  .. safe from the guns!

The carriage took us to the drop off location, from where one had to take a steep walk to the castle. There's a restaurant at the foot of the steep path - which was highly recommended by a friend.. - Haufbrauhaus Munchen



















- I had my mom take a table there and order lunch for herself while I would go to the Castle.. I wasn't planning to take the guided tour so I knew I wouldn't be long..

The path was steep but the higher you went, the more beautiful the sights.. i knew i was gonna enjoy it..




























Smoking section:










More scenery:


----------



## davinaii (Jun 11, 2013)

nice pics, what kind of camera did you shoot with?


----------



## Crzy'boutBimmer (Nov 29, 2012)

The Castle:



























Since I went alone - I had to take my own pic..  It was so tough doing that with a dslr.. but I managed.. slightly.. 
































































There was some construction going on... 









Took the path around to the back of the castle..























































Then I came down to where mom was.. There was this guy making these fresh hot doughnuts of some kind.. They were so damn delicious... i took 2-3 orders...


----------



## Crzy'boutBimmer (Nov 29, 2012)

We then proceeded to Lucerne, Switzerland. We had booked 2 nights at Hotel Thorenberg.. - excellent choice and came highly recommended by a friend.. Had excellent rooms, very nice bar - could find rare spirits too, good English speaking staff - they even helped empty out my Cam's SD card onto my USB stick - they let me use their computer.. They had very good breakfast and restaurant too. The night we reached, we saw many people in the restaurant that were not staying at the hotel. And, lots of (free) parking - which was a priority for me when looking for hotels.. I highly recommend this hotel to anybody.. I did tell them about Bimmerfest and many things about European Delivery program, etc..

They helped me figure out what to do nearby too.. helped me out with local transport, etc..

Next day, we planned to go to Interlanken, Grindelwald.. probably take the train up to Jungfrau - if mom doesn't get too tired... (Did you know Jungfrau means Virgin?) The drive was tough.. swiss roads are SLOW and traffic gets backed up very easily.. I think we had hardly driven an hour when it got backed up real bad.. I took a detour after driving 1.5 kms in 1 hour.. honestly, it was a very good decision.. seeing Switzerland through back roads, mountain roads instead of highways.. is the way to properly enjoy the country..









































































We didn't take the train... just took a round Interlaken - Grindelwald and back.. 
This was Grindelwald:










The rest of the day was pretty much non-incidental. Next day we drove a bit towards south of Lucerne - Lucerne city, surrounding lake, etc and then headed to Rhine Falls, north of Switzerland.

In the parking lot of the Rhine Falls, I saw this beast:



















Towards the falls:










Cute little tour cars:


















..2 parked in the space for 1 :









Tour rail:

















































































70-300 at work:




































They had a children's play area:


----------



## Crzy'boutBimmer (Nov 29, 2012)

Folks fishing:









Restaurant:









Food court:









Interesting board: :drink: :beerchug:









While coming back to parking lot... saw a bimmer :roundel:


----------



## Crzy'boutBimmer (Nov 29, 2012)

Next, we proceeded to Frankfurt to be able to take flight the next day. I was almost reaching 1200 miles on the odo.. it was time to open up the baby and test German engineering secrets!! :roundel:

Opened her up to 155mph.. by the time pic was taken, speed dropped to 150..










It was awesome experience.. the car was rock solid at high speed.. It was blissful! :thumbup:

brought her up several times to be able to max out the speed - some cars would come in the left lane here and there...

Soon thereafter we met with pretty bad traffic due to construction around Frankfurt.. crawling traffic.. yet I was having my moments.. watching my angel eyes in the trunk of the car ahead of me.. 










The EBII color blossoms very differently under different light colors.. as was evident when we stopped for gas:










We had our booking at Hotel National Frankfurt so drove straight to their address. At the time of booking they specified parking was provided, but when we reached there they said their parking was full so I had to park on the street! I was so pissed.. asked them to cancel my booking, and I left.. Found Hotel Park Inn near the airport - undoubtedly a very good hotel..




























While parking the car in the garage... saw this VW model - probably a Europe only model..










Next day, found a nearby car wash and washed the baby clean... all the while the only thing going through my head was what soap do they use and if it will cause swirls on my paint.. silly, I know.. there was no other option..

Right after wash










Later, drove to the drop-off location:




























The trailer which was to take my baby:









And so started the long wait for redelivery..

Actually, my redelivery is also quite a story.. the harassment is ongoing.. :thumbdwn: so I will detail it after its over.. :angel:

Watch out for another detailed write up.. :thumbup:
Thanks for reading all of this!!


----------



## Crzy'boutBimmer (Nov 29, 2012)

Snareman said:


> Did you just have your US DL?


Had that and International Driving License - got it for $15 from AAA.


----------



## davinaii (Jun 11, 2013)

Still have a lot of gas left for the drop off. They will pump it out.


----------



## Crzy'boutBimmer (Nov 29, 2012)

davinaii said:


> Still have a lot of gas left for the drop off. They will pump it out.


Actually, by the time I was ready to drop off the car next day, I had to fill in gas.. 

This pic is from the day before.. and some distance outside Frankfurt.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## jmh (Dec 20, 2002)

davinaii said:


> Still have a lot of gas left for the drop off. They will pump it out.


NO! 
The VPC will not pump out gas from customer cars.
I always fill up my tank before drop off so I have at least one tank of "real" gas here in the US


----------



## BobcatWong (Jun 5, 2013)

Good times... beautiful car. Keep the pics coming!



> Don't eat the skin of the Weißwurst.


 So funny, reminds me of the ???wurst in the Premium Lounge. I took one bite & could not finish the rest. : puke:


----------



## njbimmerman (May 31, 2005)

"NEVER EVER sit in front on horse-carriages EVER!! NEVER NEVER NEVER!!! "

didn't you ever see the Seinfeld episode?
lol



Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Crzy'boutBimmer (Nov 29, 2012)

Technic said:


> Outstanding!!!


Thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Crzy'boutBimmer (Nov 29, 2012)

davinaii said:


> nice pics, what kind of camera did you shoot with?


I have a Canon 60d.. with 18-55 and 70-300.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Crzy'boutBimmer said:


> I forgot... at the moment.. I didn't eat it in the next serving after my mum pointed out..
> 
> I might be among the few - but I love the skin.. biting through it and getting to the meat..


I agree, but the next day....? Better have a bottle of Gas-X and roll down the car windows.

Nice to see a colorful car on ED. It looks awesome with raindrops clinging to the hood.


----------

